# Cleaning



## maxb310 (Oct 5, 2011)

Im about to start cycling my tank, but prior i did a leak test of the system with my sump included. did i need to rinse everything out with a certain solution containing RO/DI water before adding my salt water mix?


----------



## Francis Drebin (Jun 26, 2012)

What was kept in the tank and sump prior to now?

It is generally a good idea to rinse anything going into your tank, including your tank, prior to putting the water in it.

As far as using RO water to rinse with, I think that is probably overkill but it has been years since I had a reef aquarium and I am just getting back into it. Back then, RO filters were so pricey that very few people had them.

I still think just rinsing things in RO water prior to the 1st use is overkill. I think you could probably just use your tap or hose water for that. Someone may be along to correct me very shortly though.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

maxb310 said:


> Im about to start cycling my tank, but prior i did a leak test of the system with my sump included. did i need to rinse everything out with a certain solution containing RO/DI water before adding my salt water mix?


If you just rinsed it out with water from your hose, nope. Fill er up and go for it.


----------



## maxb310 (Oct 5, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> If you just rinsed it out with water from your hose, nope. Fill er up and go for it.


Ok great, yeah I just ran tap water through it with nothing, just to see if anything leaked


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

maxb310 said:


> Ok great, yeah I just ran tap water through it with nothing, just to see if anything leaked


Your good to go.


----------



## Kathleen Demers (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice work!


----------

